# Ice Auger Oil



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've been reading on synthetic 2 stroke oils such as Opti-2 and AmsOil which say they can be run in any 2 stroke engines at ratios that range from 50:1 to 100:1. Supposed to really cut down on smoke as well as plug and spark arrester fouling. Has anyone been using these oil at these ratios? I think my Stikemaster's ratio is supposed to be 25:1 with regular oil.


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

Who wants to cut down on the smoke!
Thats what I love about the 2-Strokes, they smell like fishing!


----------



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

drjongy, I use AmsOil myself. Seems to really work well. I did contact the company for a 24:1 ratio and they said they dont recomend running that, or basically didnt know the answer. I mixed mine in a five gallon gas can, used the whole bottle of oil, and use that. Seems to run real clean and nice. Guess work I guess 

DLoutdoors.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I talked with the makers of Opti-2 this morning on the phone and the salesman told me their specs at 100:1 surpass by far the specs of using the Stikemaster oil at 24:1. He told me I have absolutely nothing to worry about, and once I use this oil my machine will run much better, and I will never want to try another mix again.

Before I talked with him I put some in the auger anyway and ran it for several minutes. No smoke, very little smell even. This is going to be the sh*t for using in a permanent house, plus I will be able to get rid of three gas cans that all have different mix ratios.

Apparently the little packet I bought to mix with one gallon comes out to about a 70:1 ratio. The packet is also made to mix with 5 liters of gas, which then makes it a 100:1 ratio.


----------

